# Indiana tractor show, June 3-5, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

21st Annual UAW Region 3 Tractor-Gas Engine Show
UAW Region 3 Tractor-Gas Engine
Indianapolis, Indiana
June 3-5, 2005


----------

